# Maintenance Tips for Roofing in Spokane WA



## jacktaylor (Jul 16, 2012)

It’s no secret that constant climate changes can lead to expensive Spokane roofing costs. What few local homeowners know is that there are some simple tasks that can be done to keep a roof in great shape for many years to come. Even better, you don’t always have to hire a Spokane roofing contractor to accomplish these maintenance measures. 


http://www.bartonroof.com/


----------



## MCASRoofing (Aug 15, 2012)

Proper roofing maintenance is definitely the key to roofing longevity! These are some great tips for roofing maintenance. MCAS Roofing & Contracting Inc also has some great roofing tips for homeowners if you check out our blog at www.westchesternyroofers.com/westchester-ny-roofing-tips.html. Another great tip I always give homeowners is to make sure there are no branches overhanging on your roofing. They can cause serious problems that could damage the entire roof and require replacement if they fall.


----------

